# Some work from Mr. Watanabe



## drawman623 (Dec 30, 2014)

Octopus beware












Eel too


----------



## brainsausage (Dec 30, 2014)

I just picked up a 210 mioroshi offa the B/S/T. Thing is a BEAST!


----------



## apicius9 (Dec 30, 2014)

I have the takohiki in 240, for baby octopus I guess  Really like Shinichi's knives, always have. They were my first step into the world of low production/handmade knives, and while I have seen a few others along the journey, I would not hesitate to buy another Watanabe knife. And with the current exchange rate, his prices have become really good again.

Stefan


----------



## Vesteroid (Dec 31, 2014)

I am a huge fan. Dollar for dollar best cutters I have beyond a doubt.


----------



## drawman623 (Dec 31, 2014)

Thanks for the words everybody. Shinichi Watanabe really delivers for the $$$ IMO too. 

Congratulations sausage, I was eyeing that deba too. Norm says you've been tearing up the poultry! Nice pickup!

Apicius9, I considered 240 but have a takeda yanagiba in that length. Thought I would go bigger, especially with the squared point.
I had read that the lack of a tip on these knives owes to feudal days when pointing a knife at one's master was a criminal act. Seems a clever move if it is true.


----------

